
The Brotopia Myth - ericfender
https://medium.com/@socialjusticet1/the-brotopia-myth-39c7535c786f
======
daedalbug
What a load of nonsense. Somehow in a 4 minute read the author
(Social_Justice_Tech)has managed to fit in every form of information bias
known alongside unattributed graphs and a picture of THAT guy from Google.

